

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #16 – Thursday 27th of September, 2012 - jason_tko
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/09/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9tokyo-meetup-16%E5%9B%9E%E9%96%8B%E5%82%AC2012%E5%B9%B47%E6%9C%8827%E6%97%A5/

======
sgdesign
We're coincidentally holding the Kansai HN meetup the very next day!

<http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/1688>

~~~
FajitaNachos
Thanks for posting this. I live in Kansai and had no idea. Just signed up!
It's my first meetup.

~~~
ekianjo
Cool, glad you noticed through this post (the other one did not make the front
page unfortunately). Looking forward to meet you in 2 weeks!

~~~
FajitaNachos
Looks like it made it's way around. :)

------
rurounijones
Last one was rather interesting. Recommended for anyone in Japan at the
moment.

Can't remember any names though; hopefully everyone else will be in the same
boat!

------
Hortinstein
In the Middle East/Qatar till the end of Nov, but looking forward to getting
back...wish I could make it! Will be looking for events in December and next
year!

------
evoxed
Shoot, I missed the last one due to some last minute plans and this time I'm
not around either. Glad to see it's happening fairly often though!

------
jason_tko
Looking forward to this one. Roti is a really nice venue with some great food
and craft beer available. See you all there!

------
S4M
What is the frequency of those meetups? I go to Japan on holiday about once a
year.

~~~
tagawa
There's no fixed time, mostly because it's done voluntarily around work
schedules, I believe. So far it's been about once every one or two months.

------
paulsutter
I'll be there, I'm in Tokyo until November

